# Good Day at JB 1/3



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

About noon I went out to johnsons beach hoping for some wintertime pomps. It started off real slow and then the bite turned on. First was a small whiting then a keeper pompano. It kept getting better as I caught the 3 pompano and 3 whiting. I also caught abunch of small whiting that were not big enough to keep. Ended up leaving about 4 but the fish were still biting some. Everything hit live fleas except for 1 pomp and a couple small whiting that hit peeled shrimp. It was super calm and the water was clear.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your report & pic Shake n Bake!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch.

Kevin


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice!  good to see'um!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to see that they are still biting.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a nice haul right there!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Where are you finding the fleas? I haven't been able to find a live flea at Johnson's Beach since October/November.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

LUPilot said:


> Where are you finding the fleas? I haven't been able to find a live flea at Johnson's Beach since October/November.


I found them where there is a lip right on the edge of the water that goes into about knee deep water right where the waves wash up.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE!! Pomps are in my top 3 of favorite fish to eat.


----------

